# Juve - Lazio 2-0. Supercoppa 2015. Gol, highlights, video.



## admin (8 Agosto 2015)

La Juventus ha vinto la Supercoppa italiana 2015, giocata in Cina, grazie alla vittoria ottenuta contro la Lazio. I bianconeri si sono imposti per 2-0. Gol di Mandzukic e Dyabala.

Video con i gol qui in basso al secondo ed al terzo post


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2015)




----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2015)

Inarrestabili come al solito, altro scudetto vinto senza nemmeno cominciare il campionato, che palle...


----------



## chicagousait (8 Agosto 2015)

La Lazio nn aveva nessuna possibilità di vittoria


----------



## juve_inworld (10 Agosto 2015)

Goduto come poche volte davvero, poi magari Mandzukic (per mè fortissimo) e Dybala (sarà un top player) si riveleranno delle pippe, ma almeno per una settimana, tutti i gufi maledetti si nasconderanno e scoppieranno tanti fegati 

Ne approfitto per presentarmi, uno dei pochi veri juventini qui sul forum, osservo da quasi due anni qui, e ci sono molti fake spacciati per falsi juventini che sparano idiozie sulla squadra per fare godere la gente, ma io prometto che dirò solo le cose come stanno!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (10 Agosto 2015)

Societa' competente che fa' acquisti dove realmente serve farli.. L'opposto esatto della nostra. Tanto di cappello.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Goduto come poche volte davvero, poi magari Mandzukic (per mè fortissimo) e Dybala (sarà un top player) si riveleranno delle pippe, ma almeno per una settimana, tutti i gufi maledetti si nasconderanno e scoppieranno tanti fegati
> 
> Ne approfitto per presentarmi, uno dei pochi veri juventini qui sul forum, osservo da quasi due anni qui, e ci sono molti fake spacciati per falsi juventini che sparano idiozie sulla squadra per fare godere la gente, ma io prometto che dirò solo le cose come stanno!



beh forse loro sono obiettivi??


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh forse loro sono obiettivi??



Game, Set , Partita


----------



## Marchisio89 (10 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh forse loro sono obiettivi??


Essere obiettivi, evidentemente equivale ad essere anti-juventini. Decide lui chi é un vero juventino. 

Questo é uno dei motivi per cui mi sono iscritto come ospite qui. Nel forum della Juve c'è troppa gente accecata dal tifo. Come critichi la societá arriva il fenomeno di turno che ti dá del troll.



rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Societa' competente che fa' acquisti dove realmente serve farli.. L'opposto esatto della nostra. Tanto di cappello.


Allegri é da Gennaio che chiede il trequartista...


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Essere obiettivi, evidentemente equivale ad essere anti-juventini. Decide lui chi é un vero juventino.
> 
> Questo é uno dei motivi per cui mi sono iscritto come ospite qui. Nel forum della Juve c'è troppa gente accecata dal tifo. Come critichi la societá arriva il fenomeno di turno che ti dá del troll.



Se critichi la società arriva lo scemo di turno che ti dà del troll cazo


----------



## juve_inworld (11 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh forse loro sono obiettivi??



No, ti assicuro che sono fake, o almeno, non tifosi, ma comunque, tornando on-topic, come si fà a non godere con una vittoria del genere, con i due nuovi acquisti in attacco? Solo questo già la dice lunga, che almeno i 3 "juventini" più attivi in questo forum, non sono altro che troll per farvi godere, mi viene da ridere haha

Ma niente contro il Milan o i milanisti comunque, anche perchè è una squadra che mi è stata sempre simpatica, abito in Brasile da più di 10 anni, quindi non ho avuto il tempo di prendere "odio" di altre squadre, tifo per le italiane in generale in europa.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> No, ti assicuro che sono fake, o almeno, non tifosi, ma comunque, tornando on-topic, come si fà a non godere con una vittoria del genere, con i due nuovi acquisti in attacco? Solo questo già la dice lunga, che almeno i 3 "juventini" più attivi in questo forum, non sono altro che troll per farvi godere, mi viene da ridere haha
> 
> Ma niente contro il Milan o i milanisti comunque, anche perchè è una squadra che mi è stata sempre simpatica, abito in Brasile da più di 10 anni, quindi non ho avuto il tempo di prendere "odio" di altre squadre, tifo per le italiane in generale in europa.



Trovami uno juventino che si è lamentato della vittoria. Al massimo non gli hanno dato tanta importanza (ed è lo stesso che feci io al'ultima che giocammo in Cina nel 2011).


----------



## juve_inworld (11 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Trovami uno juventino che si è lamentato della vittoria. Al massimo non gli hanno dato tanta importanza (ed è lo stesso che feci io al'ultima che giocammo in Cina nel 2011).



Qui si lamentano di tutto e tutti, ho già visto roba veramente indecente, avatar insultando giocatori della propria squadra, roba che se lo facessero i milanisti qui sul forum, verrebbero (giustamente) attaccati da tutti (non mi sembra, per esempio, di aver visto nessun milanista qui sul forum con l'avatar di Romagnoli, Bacca o Bertolacci definendolo un bidone strapagato), comunque va bè, siete liberi di pensare sul serio che questi due o 3 falsi juventini siano veri, ma come ho detto, ti assicuro che i veri juventini (almeno il 90% di noi) sono molto felici della squadra, delle vittorie, della dirigenza, della finale (persa, ma ce la siamo giocata) ecc ecc... gli altri 10% esistono, ok, ma non esistono al livello di questa gente che insulta tanto per far ridere a voi, e questo non mi và giù. Uno che tifa veramente una squadra non sta tutto il giorno a criticare e buttarci M sopra, non esiste, poi dai, dopo 4 anni come li abbiamo passati noi, come si può insultare così tanto? È palese, se mi dicete che vi divertite a leggere sti comment sfigati e lo sapete che questi sono fake, allora ok, ma se siete davvero convinti che non lo siano, mi dispiace davvero tanto.


----------



## Marchisio89 (11 Agosto 2015)

Hai rotto con questa storia del falso juventino. Sei ridicolo.

6 post e tutti ad attaccare altri utenti. L'unico sfigato qua sei te.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Agosto 2015)

Non so se devo essere considerato nella categoria troll, ma il diritto di critica, costruttiva, non è essere traditore o troll. Io ho provato piacere nel vincere il campionato e la coppa Italia e di essersela giocata nella finale di champ. Per quest'ultima però rimprovero ad Allegri quello che anche tanti milanisti gli hanno rimproverato nel passato: poco coraggio e braccino corto in certi momenti topici. Dopo il gol del pareggio, con il Barca che per 10 minuti buoni era come un pugile colpito d'incontro, non ha avuto il coraggio di mettere fuori Pirlo e mettere Pereyra. Troll perché uno espone un pensiero controcorrente?


----------



## juve_inworld (11 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Hai rotto con questa storia del falso juventino. Sei ridicolo.
> 
> 6 post e tutti ad attaccare altri utenti. L'unico sfigato qua sei te.



Non riuscite proprio a non insultare, poveretti haha, ma comunque continuate pure, tanto chi aveva dubbi non ne ha più, la vita di un fake è troppo triste.



Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Non so se devo essere considerato nella categoria troll, ma il diritto di critica, costruttiva, non è essere traditore o troll. Io ho provato piacere nel vincere il campionato e la coppa Italia e di essersela giocata nella finale di champ. Per quest'ultima però rimprovero ad Allegri quello che anche tanti milanisti gli hanno rimproverato nel passato: poco coraggio e braccino corto in certi momenti topici. Dopo il gol del pareggio, con il Barca che per 10 minuti buoni era come un pugile colpito d'incontro, non ha avuto il coraggio di mettere fuori Pirlo e mettere Pereyra. Troll perché uno espone un pensiero controcorrente?



No, sono d'accordo con te, non hai insultato nessuno però al contrario di certi poveretti che sono sempre pronti a tirare melma su di tutti, sono d'accordo su Allegri, ma qui si va oltre il limite, solo per divertire i milanisti sul forum, ci si lamenta di QUALSIASI cosa, e questo non è normale.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (11 Agosto 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Essere obiettivi, evidentemente equivale ad essere anti-juventini. Decide lui chi é un vero juventino.
> 
> Questo é uno dei motivi per cui mi sono iscritto come ospite qui. Nel forum della Juve c'è troppa gente accecata dal tifo. Come critichi la societá arriva il fenomeno di turno che ti dá del troll.
> 
> ...



e visti i risultati fanno bene a non prenderglielo..


----------

